# Rotten Poplar



## Rickytree (Feb 10, 2012)

Did this poplar yesterday. Had large rotten branch with a squirrel hole on opposite side around 20 feet up. Seriously compromised. Decided to airmail the top.




Rotten Poplar_0001.wmv - YouTube


----------



## deevo (Feb 10, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Did this poplar yesterday. Had large rotten branch with a squirrel hole on opposite side around 20 feet up. Seriously compromised. Decided to airmail the top.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you got it down safely and your in one piece.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks...Nice to see someone who cares. It did some tense moments, particularly because it's been a week or so since climbing.


----------



## deevo (Feb 10, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Thanks...Nice to see someone who cares. It did some tense moments, particularly because it's been a week or so since climbing.



I would say so after I saw the end of the video and the hollowness of the tree! Nice to have warm weather in the winter for once eh? We are getting snow here right now though. Already out 2 times tonight with the FD for 2 rollover mvc's. Both citidiots from the big smoke!


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 10, 2012)

deevo said:


> Both citidiots from the big smoke!




Not sure on what this means?


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 11, 2012)

Here's the video with the music.. Youtube copyright laws suck!




Holy Poplar_0001 - Video Dailymotion


----------



## ronnyb (Feb 12, 2012)

What model is your Kubota?


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 12, 2012)

R 400 with counter weight


----------



## murphy4trees (Feb 12, 2012)

looked like fun...

nice to have the loader.. easy to clean up that mess, and no worries about dropping the big stick on the brush pile.. I love to pile brush 10 feet tall on the driveway then drop the stick on it!

Hope you weren't going too far with that load... even with poplar, that trailer was way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! overweight...


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 12, 2012)

Yes the loader is a valuable asset for sure. Overweight? Looked just right to me! Cheers!


----------



## justme23005 (Feb 12, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Not sure on what this means?



I think he was referring to the city idiots from Toronto..


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 12, 2012)

Gotcha Justme!


----------



## mic687 (Feb 12, 2012)

Good safe job! I do alot of Quaking Aspen here and when you get one 60' they can be sketchy even in good shape. I do not like how when it is a single lead aspen and it is twisting back and forth like a washing machine when i am in it.


----------



## Rickytree (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks Mic, Didn't even see the squirrel hole when I priced it. I wish I would have got it on the video along with the backyard after the job was done. Next time. Still learning, everyday.


----------



## NHlocal (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm thinking you're liking the trees with the rotten trunks, eh? :hmm3grin2orange:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2012)

Just lucky I guess. Rotten to the core just like me.


----------



## NHlocal (Mar 6, 2012)

Rickytree said:


> Just lucky I guess. Rotten to the core just like me.


...every tree teaches, it's up to us to learn...thanks for the vids. :msp_thumbup:
Work safe. ::thumbsup::


----------



## Rickytree (Mar 6, 2012)

You got that about learning everyday but the scary thing is I get better everyday. Soon it's going to be Jedi Tree: abusing the force, of course with no remorse.


----------

